# vermeer 625a



## rydnruff (Jan 24, 2010)

my 6" chipper is running just fine but latley the hydrolic tank has been over flowing a light brown or tan frothy type stuff and bubbling. everything stiil works fine but i know somethings not right and i want to catch it before someting bad happens to it. any advice will help out a broke fix it yerself guy.

thanks


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 25, 2010)

rydnruff said:


> my 6" chipper is running just fine but latley the hydrolic tank has been over flowing a light brown or tan frothy type stuff and bubbling. everything stiil works fine but i know somethings not right and i want to catch it before someting bad happens to it. any advice will help out a broke fix it yerself guy.
> 
> thanks



I'd start with the easy stuff first. When did you last change the hydraulic filter and fluid?


----------



## rydnruff (Jan 25, 2010)

I have never changed the fluid or filter just added about 1qt a while back. I bought it from a rental yard with only 175hrs and its a 2004 so I did not think it was ready but I am going to try and change the fluid this evening. Any idea on how to drain all the hoses and pump or will it all come out of the drain plug on the bottom of the tank


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 25, 2010)

rydnruff said:


> I have never changed the fluid or filter just added about 1qt a while back. I bought it from a rental yard with only 175hrs and its a 2004 so I did not think it was ready but I am going to try and change the fluid this evening. Any idea on how to drain all the hoses and pump or will it all come out of the drain plug on the bottom of the tank



Just the plug on the tank will get most of the fluid. I wouldn't bother with anymore than that. 

Is it a screw-on filter or is it an element filter? If it's a screw-on filter, you could probably go to NAPA and get one cross-referenced. (NAPA filters are made by WIX and are very good filter.)


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 25, 2010)

My educated guess based on the foaming overflow you describe is that the pump is sucking some air and making foam. Check the line from the tank to the pump ( suction line ) for loose connections. Look for signs of leaks around the fittings and at the pump. If the suction line comes out of the top of the tank, it could also be a leaking pickup tube inside the tank.
If the filter is in the suction line, ( most are in the return line ) it could be a loose filter or leaking O-ring.
It could also be a leaking seal on the suction side of the pump. Clean up the outside of the pump and check for a leak around the pump shaft if you don't find it on the suction line.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 25, 2010)

As VA-Sawyer said - the foaming probably comes from a leak somewhere on the suction side - between the pump and the tank.

The part that is brownish looking makes me worry. You need to drain it and replace the filter. Water in the oil will give it a white/milky looking color.


----------



## rydnruff (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for all the replys, so far i have drained the tank and removed the filter and the fluid looked to be ok but i dont know what bad fluid looks like.i looked at all the connections and they are all clean.when i put fluid and filter back on tommorow i will test the suction side hose and see what i can see. to reinerate on what it was doing it would froth up and over flow then stop and work like a champ after a few min. of that. it was in the 20's when this happened but a few weeks before this started the feed wheel would stop working or be real slow but that to went away and never came back once it slept what ever it was off.


----------



## rydnruff (Jan 27, 2010)

Alright here is an update. I changed the fluid and filter and filled to the full area on the cap started the motor and let in run about a min. Then engaged the feed wheel and gave it some gas after a couple of min. It started to push oil out of the cap so I shut it down and when I removed the cap poof a blast of pressure and out came some white bubbly oil. Its not water cause when the bubbles went away it was back to normal color. So I guess you r rihgt that there is air. But no signs of a leak but if it is a suction leak I probablly won't see it. So where shuold I start and how. Thanks for all the help so far guys and please keep it coming


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 27, 2010)

Clean up the fittings and pump very clean. Run it again to build pressure in tank. Shut off engine and carefully inspect ( wipe with paper towel if needed ) the suspect areas. It may only seep a tiny amount while the tank is pressurized, so look close.

VA


----------

